# Skyscraper Day



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Today is supposed to be skyscraper day, but it looks like it was picked up a lot more last year then this one. Here is a little piece I did on skyscraper day, suggesting there are 4 days that could be used as such. Which date would you prefer, or if you have other suggestions, let me know.


----------

